# Best Bucket Truck



## Capt. Blye (Jan 1, 2011)

Dear arborsite friends,
I don't have any epieriance with bucket trucks or information on thier histories ie. recalls/problems/etc. This will be my 3rd year in business. I climb, have a Genie lift, Bobcat, BC 1400, chip truck and other usual stuff. The Genie is nice and I climb well, but we are all aging. I'm from WI. so the trees aren't so big most of the time(60'-70'). What trucks/brands would you recomend under cdl, 60' work hieght, rear mount. Please state the obvious as I'm a bit ignorant on the subject. Please be objective and don't let this thread turn into a Husky vs. Stihl thing. By the way, I have both.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 1, 2011)

Capt. Blye said:


> Dear arborsite friends,
> I don't have any epieriance with bucket trucks or information on thier histories ie. recalls/problems/etc. This will be my 3rd year in business. I climb, have a Genie lift, Bobcat, BC 1400, chip truck and other usual stuff. The Genie is nice and I climb well, but we are all aging. I'm from WI. so the trees aren't so big most of the time(60'-70'). What trucks/brands would you recomend under cdl, 60' work hieght, rear mount. Please state the obvious as I'm a bit ignorant on the subject. Please be objective and don't let this thread turn into a Husky vs. Stihl thing. By the way, I have both.


 
Rear mounts are rare thus epensive for something decent. You can pick up a nice x-asplundh forestry package for 15K. Just bring someone who knows what they're doing, and you'll be fine. OVERCENTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 1, 2011)

The LB55 was popular. Bet you could find one.
Jeff


----------



## ctrees4$ (Jan 1, 2011)

Overcenter booms are the way to go.Rear mount has pros and cons,they will go where a forestry package will get stuck but then you have to run 2 trucks if you plan on bringing a chipper to the job.Altec,High ranger,and versalift are the booms I run,all three are great,Altec moves the fastest,High ranger is the smoothest.Check ALL hydrolic lines (inside boom),replacing lines inside boom can run around 3 to 5 grand and lots or F bombs!


----------



## BCbound (Jan 2, 2011)

Does the genie not get the job done in the place of a bucket truck? I ask this since I've thought about getting a towable manlift for a while now.


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Jan 3, 2011)

my bucket is the best altec e60-70 elevator 75 feet vertical and has like 50 foot of sidereach thing is awsome plus get a chip box all ways nice to have the extra room on a big job.


----------



## Amber (Jan 4, 2011)

Good luck finding one that is under CDL. The taller trucks tend to weigh more and often put the GVW over 26,000 lbs. If you're buying one, I'd suggest getting a reconditioned bucket truck or a used one.

Most people like Altec bucket trucks because they are easier to find parts for and easier to get serviced. Obviously, over-center booms are popular but not absolutely necessary if you know what you're doing. 

You can get the dealer to have the truck certified by the manufacturer or get it to pass inspection. These are pretty good options if you don't know what to look for mechanically before you buy... when you do this it increases the price of the truck, kind of like certified pre-owned cars.

Check out some reviews or blogs about bucket trucks to get a good feel for what owners / operators think. 
Good Luck!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2011)

View attachment 167077
View attachment 167078


This is under CDL and one of the guys favorites.
Jeff


----------



## Capt. Blye (Jan 4, 2011)

BCbound said:


> Does the genie not get the job done in the place of a bucket truck? I ask this since I've thought about getting a towable manlift for a while now.


 
My genie is a 2003 model which makes it multifuctional in movement however it is still slower than bucket trucks, no pistol grip, loves electrical current, and has a mear 30 foot reach. Having claimed its weaknesses, I love it and does do the job currently asked of it. Business is growing and I'll need another list of some kind of lift. There are obvious advantages to towable boom lifts as well and would recomend a genie 50/30 bipower to anyone stating out.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2011)

Get a Spyder! Problem solved!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2011)

The best one is paid for and still in good shape.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> The best one is paid for and still in good shape.


 
Dang Rope!, Can you please go back to your old avatar?? Please!
Jeff 
I hate this one!


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 4, 2011)

phillytreeking1 said:


> my bucket is the best altec e60-70 elevator 75 feet vertical and has like 50 foot of sidereach thing is awsome plus get a chip box all ways nice to have the extra room on a big job.


 
Thats what I want! Weird that they don't add extra rigs for the xtra 15 feet though. Thats a bit unnerving...


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 4, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Get a Spyder! Problem solved!
> Jeff


 
I would incerease productivity by a large margin if I could afford one of those bad larry's. LOVE the 80 plus footers, DONT love the 100 plus price tag.


----------



## bushinspector (Jan 4, 2011)

we have a overcenter but seldom use it. In my humble opinon a jib crane on it is priceless.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 4, 2011)

bushinspector said:


> we have a overcenter but seldom use it. In my humble opinon a jib crane on it is priceless.


 
Why don't you use a bucket when it's available? unless you're doing all crane work, but even then a bucket can be handy.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 167077
> View attachment 167078
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're pics are too small Jeff, can't see what you're working with. Mind giving a description of the truck and boom?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang Rope!, Can you please go back to your old avatar?? Please!
> Jeff
> I hate this one!


 
I tried it got screwed in the shuffle ummmmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## squad143 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rope,

I'll second on the avatar. Creepy.

Glad you went back to the old one.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 5, 2011)

View attachment 167190
View attachment 167191
View attachment 167192



Blakesmaster said:


> You're pics are too small Jeff, can't see what you're working with. Mind giving a description of the truck and boom?


 
Here, Better pic's. '98 Ford F-Series, 55'Altec.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 167190
> View attachment 167191
> View attachment 167192
> 
> ...


 
I was looking at an old Davey truck exactly like that last week. Altec LB650A right? Decent OC capabilities?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 5, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I was looking at an old Davey truck exactly like that last week. Altec LB650A right? Decent OC capabilities?


 
No OC but that is ok. 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> No OC but that is ok.
> Jeff


 
Must be different than the one I was looking at. Altec stated it would go over center, just not very far...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 7, 2011)

Gotta go with the full over center, you will be disappointed if it does not. Make sure you get one with the pistol grip controls, the 3 lever sucks! Out of all the brands, stick with either a Altec or High Ranger, its a parts thing. Check for main bearing slap, you will always have a slight movement, but when you test, take it all the way horizontal, then "pop" the handle to make the boom jerk, if you feel a bump up thru the boom, the main is going bad, walk away!


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 7, 2011)

Do the Asplundh lifts have a limited life? I heard anything over 10 years is garbage.


----------



## deevo (Jan 7, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Do the Asplundh lifts have a limited life? I heard anything over 10 years is garbage.


 
Typically over 25 should be retired! A friend of mine had an 89' 55'er up to 3 months ago, I ran it a few times this past summer and it ran great! He was a maintenance nut! (which is a good thing!) that being said between that and the JLG lift i occasionally rent are the only aerial devices other then our 102' Aerial Cat at the fire hall!


----------



## deevo (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment 167527
View attachment 167528

Like this lol!


----------

